# Problem with https with all browsers

## void-soul

(Please, if this not correct forum, move me!)

Hello everybody,

I have a problem in my system, pages with https like facebook and  youtube not open in my browsers (I tried firefox, google-chrome and midori)

the most curious, i use two networks (work and home), this behavior happens only home network.

this problem would be the application or in my system config?

thanks!

----------

## kiksen

Hi,

sounds like your home network does not allow outgoing traffic on port 443. Check your router/firewall.

Br.

----------

## void-soul

kiksen thanks for the reply,

but look this same network with my iphone and access the same computer (using windows) I can access these pages

----------

## eccerr0r

Exactly what does your browser do, does it hang waiting for a machine?  does it say invalid protocol?  Can you use the telnet command and try to access that host port 443?

```
telnet thatwebsite.com 443

```

What do you mean you have two networks, are you using VPN?

----------

